# Advice on a good PLATED DESSERT?



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

I am preparing for a competition in two weeks for a plated dessert category... i really could use all your suggestions or advices so i can pull this off. What are the modern ideas or garnishes usually used nowadays for plated desserts? Asian inspired plated dessert to be specific. thank everyone!!.)


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

This may not be the answer you were looking for, but I find blogs and magazines are a great source of inspiration

Here are some suggestions you might like:

 http://www.pastryna.com/DigitalBackIssuesAP.php
(for digital back issues of Pastry and Baking magazine asia)

http://lapatisseriegourmandedephilippe.over-blog.com/
(he is a French chef but I love his plating style)

http://gregoiremichaud.com
(a pastry chef in Hong Kong )a

And for modern garnishes look at Francisco Migoya's site : http://www.thequenelle.com/

and would recommend his book Elements of Dessert for modern plate design and garnish

Good luck


----------



## asiringchef (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you Cakeface! will look at those links.. oh my. Makes me nervous.


----------



## vera cresta (Nov 26, 2012)

Going for Asian-inspired plated dessert, well I'd suggest be creative but keep it simple and elegant looking.  good luck on your competition.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Forgot this - Also a great source of recipes is the Boiron site:

http://www.my-vb.com/lang/en/page/documentation

Look under 'Table Charts' towards the bottom of the page, you can download these and they contain recipes for mousses, chocolates, icecreams and sorbets of every kind of fruit and some vegetable, you are sure to find some thing that would fit the theme.


----------

